# So I'm starting to look at Whizzers



## Barto (Jun 19, 2018)

Someone I know came across a Whizzer and was making claims that it's value was in the 4 to 5 K range.  I know nothing about these bikes...but seriously suspect he may be a little high in his price.   I got this photo but he didn't want to drag it out.  Can anyone give me any info based on this one photo?

My goal would be to post additional photos and get some advise and a reality check for a possible offer. 

Anyone know what year ish this is?
Repaint
Missing Chain Guard
Not sure if it runs


Thx,

BART


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 19, 2018)

It looks like a Briggs & Stratton powered bike, not even worth as much as a whizzer which is typically worth way less than 4-5000.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi Bart. Your friend is mistaken. It is a homemade bike. the engine is either a West Bend or Power Products industrial engine, Tank is Whizzer tho-
Maybe $700 value here...have to see better pics. bri.


----------



## Vincer (Jun 19, 2018)

If you're seriously looking for a Whizzer I'd steer clear of this. This may have started out as a Whizzer kit bike but not much of it is left. Vince


----------



## Barto (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks Guys - I knew I could show you guys a chip of paint and receive most of the history of the bike...Thanks for keeping me straight...now to break the news to this ol' timer....Oh well, he has a bunch of other cool stuff


----------



## mason_man (Jun 19, 2018)

Barto said:


> Thanks Guys - I knew I could show you guys a chip of paint and receive most of the history of the bike...Thanks for keeping me straight...now to break the news to this ol' timer....Oh well, he has a bunch of other cool stuff



Yea he does!!! Grab the bike to the left of the bike!

Ray


----------



## bricycle (Jun 19, 2018)

If I had the room I would collect these old homebrew bikes, they each have a story to tell.....


----------



## Barto (Jun 19, 2018)

This guy has barns of stuff, an old flatbead caddy engine, a bunch of old Oasa dirt bikes, tractors, a few signs lots of old tools a gas pump, model A - all kinds of goodies!  His son wants nothing to do with any of it!


----------

